# Planting Hops now (summer melbourne)



## chromesphere (16/1/15)

Hey guys,
Bought a cascade plant from Diggers Club, really healthy looking plant, very happy.
This is totally off season from what I read and am wondering what you guys would recommend as far as planting it now? I was thinking maybe putting it in a larger pot and keeping it shelted from the hot sun (up the shady side of my house) so it doesn't get scorched. Or, just put it in where I plan to grow it and keep the water up? The final location will be sun from approx. 10 till 4 near a fence.
Any advice greatly appreciated 
Cheers
CS


----------



## goatus (16/1/15)

Its already growing. Just plant it wherever you want it to grow next year, it will die off after this summer, but come back stronger next season. Planting it whereever you want it to grow next season will ensure it develops the healthiest roots it can and hopefully get you a half-decent harvest when it has another run at it.


Edit: My hop growing experience is only in Perth, where it doesnt get too cold over winter, so I never did anything to mine between seasons - Melbournians may want to comment on if they treat them differently over winter.

P.S. I hope its a female ;-)


----------



## chromesphere (16/1/15)

Thanks Goatus, pretty sure you can leave them in in Melbourne (from what I read) I think Melbourne is an ideal location actually? No worries ill chuck it in! It looks very healthy im quite pleased.

Just edited the picture realised it had some personal information in it


----------



## Mardoo (16/1/15)

Always best to hide the bong 

No problem at all overwintering in the ground in Melbs. Or pots. I too would recommend planting it. Don't bother cutting anything back. Just let the bines go to help the rhizome gather strength for the wintering over. If you don't put them up they won't try to flower much. This is based on what I did last year and the hops I pulled in the winter were huge and very healthy.


----------



## chromesphere (16/1/15)

Im getting a lot of those sorts of comments around the office mardoo lol

Alrighty no problem. Well that's easy then, ill just stick it in the ground!


----------



## chromesphere (16/1/15)

goatus said:


> P.S. I hope its a female ;-)


I was worried about that...there wasn't much information on the site about what I was actually going to receive, now that I see it, looks like its been grown from a seed 

Edit: suppose im not going to know to it flowers?


----------



## Pogierob (16/1/15)

I'd throw it in the ground and see how you go.

looking at the size of the pot, there isn't much rhizome action there, give it the rest of the summer to try and grow some and you should be right to go next season.

I gave a family member a plant similar in size that I got for a cutting last year, he planted it... thought it was dead over winter and he came home from his honeymoon this year to a vigorous growth where it had popped up again, he live in the Daylesford area which gets a lot more frost than inner Melb..


----------



## Mardoo (17/1/15)

Very unlikely they're growing from seed. Much more likely they took section of bine and rooted it. I've done it and it's not that hard.


----------



## chromesphere (17/1/15)

That would be great, I should ask them so that people on the forum can know if they are good to use or not...I will email them on Monday!


----------



## MartinOC (17/1/15)

Mardoo said:


> Much more likely they took section of bine and rooted it. I've done it and it's not that hard.


 :icon_offtopic: You've made mad, passionate love to a hop plant?!?!? Now THAT'S what I call commitment to a hobby!
Or, are you saying you tried it, but couldn't manage to get it up??  h34r:


----------



## Mardoo (17/1/15)

Must be commitment to the hobby. I managed to say rooted without the other meaning even occurring to me.


----------



## MartinOC (17/1/15)

I think I need to go & wash my mind out with soap (or PBW, perhaps....?).


----------



## chromesphere (21/1/15)

For those looking at buying from Diggers Club you can have confidence they are female, here is their response:
_[SIZE=medium] [/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=medium]Our are clonally produced from female plants sourced originally from a local brewery.[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=medium]Hops American Cascade[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=medium]Humulus lupus[/SIZE]_


----------

